# how do you spell weeaboo



## CR33P (Jul 2, 2014)

someone on irc told me it's with two e's
i see some people spell it weaboo but others spell it weeaboo 

WHICH ONE.. IS CORRECT?!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 2, 2014)

???? I've always seen it spelled weeaboo but. I don't think it really matters. The insult is the same.


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 2, 2014)

It's spelt c r e e p y s h e e p y


----------



## Mariah (Jul 2, 2014)

I'd go with the two e's.


----------



## Capella (Jul 2, 2014)

weaboo


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 2, 2014)

i was convinced it was weebo.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2014)

Two Es


----------



## radical6 (Jul 3, 2014)

if you say weaboo then you're a loser cuz its weeaboo


----------



## Nerd House (Jul 3, 2014)

I go with I dont use that word.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I go with I dont use that word.


Ty adol 
^ That's a horrible word :/ I am reporting you


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Ty adol
> ^ That's a horrible word :/ I am reporting you



dont make me get the meme police u snitch


----------



## Nage (Jul 3, 2014)

i typ weabo bcuz use minmum lettrz!!11


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 3, 2014)

Ouiaboo.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 3, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Ouiaboo.



me tho


----------



## CR33P (Jul 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Ty adol
> ^ That's a horrible word :/ I am reporting you



sorry i'll wash my mouth out with soap


----------



## Hunnybuns (Jul 3, 2014)

I used to put weaboo, now I use weeaboo, I think the one with two e's is better


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 3, 2014)

You are more than welcome to type it into the google search bar. If it comes up "did you mean ...." then you know if you are spelling it wrong or not.


----------

